# Reggie Miller's mother died



## Pacers Fan

> Carrie Miller, mother of basketball greats Cheryl and Reggie Miller, has died.
> 
> Mrs. Miller, 77, died from natural causes at her home in Riverside Sunday.
> 
> In addition to her husband of 51 years, Saul, she is survived by four other children: sons Saul Jr., of Washington, D. C., and Darrell, a former Angels catcher and executive who is now director of the Major League Baseball Urban Academy in Compton, and daughters Sandra Kay, of Illinois, and Tammy Miller-Lindsay, who played volleyball at Cal State Fullerton.





> A nurse for 30 years, Mrs. Miller was born in 1929 in Pomona Park, Fla., and was a graduate of Grady Memorial College. Her parents, Walter L. Turner and Maggie Floyd, both of Florida, survive her.


http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_miller_obit_20.3e99bd8.html


----------



## Wayne

Best wishes to their family


----------



## Knick Killer

RIP Mrs.Miller...you did one hell of a job raising a family.


----------



## StephenJackson

Much condolences, I know how much she meant to Reggie.


----------



## JuX

My thoughts and prayers goes out to the Miller family.

RIP


----------



## Grangerx33

I'll keep his family in my prayers.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Rest in peace to her, and may God comfort Reggie, and his entire family...You're in my prayers brother.


----------

